# Plasma vs LCD TV?



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Like the title says, I'm looking at TV options and wondering if anyone here has done the same? From what I've been reading up on, it sounds like under 42'' and in your basic living room setting an LCD flat-screen is a good choice, being cheaper and lighter in weight than the plasma. But for the really big screen and 'movie-like' viewing in a darker setting the plasma would be better. Anyway, there are plenty other factors to consider I'm sure, brand, price, consumer reports, etc...but you have to start getting educated somewhere, so this is it. Any input is appreciated....


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

LCD is way better plasmas tend to ghost( leave darker images on the screen once they are gone) Lcds a re cheaper. If you can find low coast LED that is the way to go. Way better picture. they improve the brightness of the tv and save energy.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

The other question you have to ask yourself is if you're going to be doing any kind of gaming on the TV. Plasma's don't do good with video games. So if you plan on hooking up a ps3, xbox, or wii then LCD is the way to go.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

plasmas have came along way since they first came out... supposedly they dont leave a "burn-in" image anymore... .. but anything above a 40" i would go w/ a LCD...but its all preference, i know people who swear by Plasmas.. the contrast ratio is much higher and they're quite a bit cheaper than LCDs .. 

Plasmas = movies
LCDs = gaming

thats my thought on it.. not sure if i'm 100% correct, but its my preference .. 
now it you wanna go big.. get a LED 3d TV


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

LCD will be the way to go. Plasmas will still burn images in the screen even the new ones. We have 30+ of them running were I work and they are starting to burn images. Plasmas get hot, and show glares real bad. LCDs are better with handling glare. Plasmas also interfer with RF signals LCDs dont. High Dollar Plasmas will have a more crisp image vs LCD.

Get LCD and buy Samsung.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

thats was gonna be my next suggestion.. Samsung is the way to go w/ LCDs .. i have a 40" and i love it


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks for all the input guys! Guess I need to get out and actually look at some TV's now.

Any ideas on how to get my better half on board for a new TV? The LCD big screens must be awesome for HD porn I would think! :clap: That should win her over...ha ha ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

:rofl: it would me lol, i just got my new tv on black friday hated the crowd but got a 32 for only 198 so i'm pretty happy


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Check out cnet.com for reviews. I use that site pretty often for a variety of electronics.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

u dont need reviews... just buy Samsung.. lol


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

cEElint said:


> u dont need reviews... just buy Samsung.. lol


What he said,

you can't go wrong with Samsung,


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

My Husband's looking into the same thing as well... Just curious

I read over that Plasmas over heat & leave ghost imprints... But is that caused from leaving on too long? What is better about a Plasma vs LCD, aside from movie watching vs Gaming? Also how can one TV be better for movies & the other be better for gaming? What's the difference unless you use your TV more often for gaming than you do for movies, that's just confusing?

What are the pros/cons of Plasma - 
&
What are the pros/cons of LCD -

One thing I know about both (thanks to the intense research hub's has been doing), LCD & Plasma time out & fade. Where as a projection screen TV just needs a bulb replacement over time.

Here's a couple interesting videos I found, though neither mention about burning: 
*Additional Info:*
http://www.crutchfield.com/learn/learningcenter/home/tv_flatpanel.html

*Videos:*


----------



## ultramagnus (Sep 28, 2010)

i've had my LG/Dell lcd for about 5 yrs now still going strong it's a 37" so it's good size for my room, we have a 42" plasma in the living room and it's showing wear and we don't need the heater on when that thing is powered up. i have my lcd hooked to cable box,my pc and my ps3. I haven't had any issue with any of these devices hooked up it glare or the color black isn't an issue.


----------



## ultramagnus (Sep 28, 2010)

LEX:

Heat is a major problem w/ plasma and weight. since plasma is gas charged by electricity if the gas wears out you will notice blurs and not so crisp of a picture and also glare. burn in's are pretty much fixed but i wouldn't put a screen saver on a plasma tv just in case.

LCD has issues with the color black but this seems to have been resolved, also you might have dead pixels in certain spots but the best way to see this is to actually look at the screen and watch a movie.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

ultramagnus said:


> LEX:
> 
> Heat is a major problem w/ plasma and weight. since plasma is gas charged by electricity if the gas wears out you will notice blurs and not so crisp of a picture and also glare. burn in's are pretty much fixed but i wouldn't put a screen saver on a plasma tv just in case.
> 
> LCD has issues with the color black but this seems to have been resolved, also you might have dead pixels in certain spots but the best way to see this is to actually look at the screen and watch a movie.


Aside from the heat & weight with Plasmas, do these problems occur typically after the TV times out or is it noticed fairly soon after buying?

Also why wouldn't you put a screen saver on a plasma? From what I gather I'm guessing that it does no good for a plasma since it's related to heat being a problem. Which is good to know since our Direct TV automatically does a screen saver.

Thanks for the detailed feedback.


----------



## ultramagnus (Sep 28, 2010)

> Also why wouldn't you put a screen saver on a plasma? From what I gather I'm guessing that it does no good for a plasma since it's related to heat being a problem. Which is good to know since our Direct TV automatically does a screen saver.


Screen saver will eventually burn an image of itself unto the screen. the old CRT monitors were notorious for this and it does the same thing on a plasma.

here's some good info:

Plasma TV Burn In: Is It Still a Problem? at Plasma TV Buying Guide


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

We have a 42 inch plasma and a 32 inch LCD. The primary reason for picking the plasma for the living room, aside from price is that I didn't think my granddaughters would be able to destroy it as easily as the "softer" screen on the LCD. (It's up on the wall now so that no longer matters anyway.)

The LCD is nice because I don't get reflections from the two windows on the opposite wall. Also, if you're using it in a smaller room the recommended viewing distance is closer for an LCD.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

We have a 60" plasma in our theater room and a 52" LCD in our living room and a 60" led in the family room... After owning all three led is the best... It's got the best picture and it doesn't get hot... Games are unreal on it too... The LCD and plasma is a tough decision if you don't want to spend the $$$ on the led... The plasma is a great theater tv ie dark room great sound with a surround sound system... That's why it ended up in the theater room... The LCD is great for games... Both the LCD and the plasma get hot but I haven't had an issue with either because of it


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

This may be a stupid question, but if you don't have a dish, cable, etc...do you still need an antenna of some kind to get your local stations? Or does the TV itself pick up the digital signal?


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Depends on the tv... Some have the built in capability some don't... It is a good question to ask when looking at brands...


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

SARGEnNIKITA said:


> We have a 60" plasma in our theater room and a 52" LCD in our living room and a 60" led in the family room... After owning all three led is the best... It's got the best picture and it doesn't get hot... Games are unreal on it too... The LCD and plasma is a tough decision if you don't want to spend the $$$ on the led... The plasma is a great theater tv ie dark room great sound with a surround sound system... That's why it ended up in the theater room... The LCD is great for games... Both the LCD and the plasma get hot but I haven't had an issue with either because of it


How long have you had your LCD & Plasma? Are the plasmas only worth watching in the dark or are they visible in the daylight too, just not as rich? IYO


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Umm we have had the plasma for almost two years and the LCD a bit longer... Light gives alot of glare on the plasma screen... But I haven't had burning issues with it... But yeah the glare is the reason we put ours in the theater room... We basically built that room for movie theater style... High chairs and all... There's only one window in there and we put black curtains over it and painted the walls red... Installed surround sound complete with subwoofer... It's gets an awesome picture though...


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

SARGEnNIKITA said:


> Umm we have had the plasma for almost two years and the LCD a bit longer... Light gives alot of glare on the plasma screen... But I haven't had burning issues with it... But yeah the glare is the reason we put ours in the theater room... We basically built that room for movie theater style... High chairs and all... There's only one window in there and we put black curtains over it and painted the walls red... Installed surround sound complete with subwoofer... It's gets an awesome picture though...


That's awesome! Is the glare any worse than a regular tube TV, about the same - a little better? lol... Right now we still are rockin' old school with a '98 37" tube tv - haha


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

You know I don't remember how bad our old tv was... I can say this the plasma was in our living room for awhile and the glare isn't so bad you can't watch tv but I was cleaning it like everyday sometimes twice a day because it makes the glare easier on the eyes...


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

SARGEnNIKITA said:


> You know I don't remember how bad our old tv was... I can say this the plasma was in our living room for awhile and the glare isn't so bad you can't watch tv but I was cleaning it like everyday sometimes twice a day because it makes the glare easier on the eyes...


I couldn't remember but aren't the plasmas the ones that attract dust more so... I want to wait, save a little longer and get an LCD/LED but the Hubby wants a Plasma now & worry about getting a better one later. I encouraged him to read this thread thinking he'd change his mind - IDK... I'm more practical than him - which gets freakin annoying at times like these... LoL

We're in Florida & he wants to put a Plasma in the great room which is also the most Sunny area...He tends to be stubborn on what he wants & won't really listen to anyone but himself then pays for it later on. LoL...sigh


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

You know I think they all collect dust just the same its just with the plasma it is easier to see the dust while the tv is on... If you are going to put it in a well lite room I would suggest putting it on the same wall as the windows... Or buy dark curtains...

If I were you I would wait and buy a LCD or LED... You can tell him I said that too since I have one of each of all three... lol


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

This has been a very informative thread! My tv's are extremely old..... lol So old they don't even have AV hook ups... we had to buy the lil box to hook up to the tv to hook up a dvd player! haha We just had a big 55 inch projection tv given to us, but the screen is messed up on it... everything is like doubled, not sure how much it's going to be to fix. It is a Mitsubishi. I'd really love to have a nice flatscreen in the future though. Everyone I talk to say LCD is the way to go...


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Got a couple of each...the 42" plasma in our bedroom...if left on all night...which I like to do...feels like the sun is beaming on you if you walk by it...lmao...and it is a newer one...
make sure you go with 1080 either way...
720 does not compare...


----------



## SapphirePB (Jul 31, 2010)

I was at Costco and was impressed with their 240hz 1080P LED tvs. The picture was so clean and crisp. If I were in the market, I'd probably go with a 120hz, 240hz LCD TV since there would be a huge variety to choose from and get a killer deal. Make sure the components i.e DVD, Blueray, Cable/Dish Box you are going to attach have the HDMI/Component outputs. It wouldn't make sense to have a high definition TV.

Oh I have a 40" Sony Bravia LCD 1080P 60Hz in the bedroom. It's a few years old and love it. The stand angles the screen slightly down so dust is a not an issue. The next tv I'll buy will be an 50" LED. I'll wait till the prices come down since I am in no rush. It will replace our tube 36" tv in the game room.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

SapphirePB said:


> I was at Costco and was impressed with their 240hz 1080P LED tvs. The picture was so clean and crisp. If I were in the market, I'd probably go with a 120hz, 240hz LCD TV since there would be a huge variety to choose from and get a killer deal. Make sure the components i.e DVD, Blueray, Cable/Dish Box you are going to attach have the HDMI/Component outputs. It wouldn't make sense to have a high definition TV.
> 
> Oh I have a 40" Sony Bravia LCD 1080P 60Hz in the bedroom. It's a few years old and love it. The stand angles the screen slightly down so dust is a not an issue. The next tv I'll buy will be an 50" LED. I'll wait till the prices come down since I am in no rush. It will replace our tube 36" tv in the game room.


Do you remember how much the LED was going for at Costco?


----------



## ultramagnus (Sep 28, 2010)

Whatever you guys decide to buy put Vizio at the bottom of the list. not because they make crappy stuff (Vizio is just a name) the innards of the tv's vary from LG,Phillips,Panasonic so on..... it's there customer service that's a PITA to deal with. We have a place close to our house that deals w/ refurbished units like a year old and there prices are insanely low. The only thing is that there Vizio's my friend bought a 40" for $475 last summer 1080p w/like 5 av hookups.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

While we're on the topic of brand names. If you happen to be a sprint customer, do not buy the LG Rumor Touch. Horrible phone! my husband got it back in September, just last week as I was heading to the shop to visit him for lunch his phone took a dump. It shut off mid text without warning, when he turned it back on it gave him a service error code & kept rebooting on the main screen... I took the phone with me to get fixed, low & behold that was the end of the phone erasing all of his contacts & the phone was useless...No warning just died at random.

But sprint sent him a complimentary blackberry & gave us free service for a month... just that phone is a poc

Back on topic... I found a great deal on a 42" LCD/LED HDTV @ Sam's Club... Here's the link

http://www.samsclub.com/sams/shop/product.jsp?productId=prod1720152&iid=CYBER|Homepage|POV|POV1v2


----------



## ultramagnus (Sep 28, 2010)

Sharp is a good brand i always wanted a aqous LCD but the price wasn't always friendly. I hope you guys have a surround system looks like the speakers that come with it are........... you guys gonna mount it or just have it on the stand? that should be the next thread mounted LCD or NOT...haha:roll:


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

ultramagnus said:


> Sharp is a good brand i always wanted a aqous LCD but the price wasn't always friendly. I hope you guys have a surround system looks like the speakers that come with it are........... you guys gonna mount it or just have it on the stand? that should be the next thread mounted LCD or NOT...haha:roll:


Yeah, I just read though it's LED back lit. Which I guess isn't the same as an LCD/LED...

Well, Apparently Sears is having good deals... So good in fact Sean just surprised me about an hour ago with a 50" Panasonic plasma.. Part of his reasoning was a really good deal & he got the 2nd to last TV, it also came with a free blue ray player ... We're going to mount in our great room which has a built in cubby space to mount a flat screen. We have an old school entertainment stand which takes up most of the cubby space so the TV won't fit on top. Thankfully we do already have a surround system *phew*...

Suggestions on good wall mounts?... One thing I'm nervous about mounting, is our home was built in the construction boom - it's a nice house but you can tell they were focused on quantity not quality :/.

It's a heavy plasma & afraid it may fall. Have you heard of such incidents occurring?


----------



## ultramagnus (Sep 28, 2010)

as long as you can find the stud in the wall 1 or 2 will be fine. otherwise go to homedepot they sell a toggle bolt kit like 6-8 bolts it's made by hilti. it has plastic pull kit that anchors down into the wall. if in doubt use all of them on the wall.

i suggest a flat wall mount that swivels up/dwn. there pretty affordable nowdays probably less than $80. don't get one with arm extensions as the weight won't be on the wall but the arm and that will eventually get weak.

Flat Panel TV Mount: Flat Panel TV Wall Mounts - Best Buy

any of these will do.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> While we're on the topic of brand names. If you happen to be a sprint customer, do not buy the LG Rumor Touch. Horrible phone! my husband got it back in September, just last week as I was heading to the shop to visit him for lunch his phone took a dump. It shut off mid text without warning, when he turned it back on it gave him a service error code & kept rebooting on the main screen... I took the phone with me to get fixed, low & behold that was the end of the phone erasing all of his contacts & the phone was useless...No warning just died at random.
> 
> But sprint sent him a complimentary blackberry & gave us free service for a month... just that phone is a poc
> 
> ...


My boyfriend and I both had problems with our LG phones from Verizon, the Chocolate touch and the ENV3... they both would shut off at random, and have all kinds of messed up things. I agree.... LG sucks now. I used to have an LG musiq from sprint and it was probably the best phone I have ever owned. Not sure what happened to LG between then and now though!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Yeah, I just read though it's LED back lit. Which I guess isn't the same as an LCD/LED...
> 
> Well, Apparently Sears is having good deals... So good in fact Sean just surprised me about an hour ago with a 50" Panasonic plasma.. Part of his reasoning was a really good deal & he got the 2nd to last TV, it also came with a free blue ray player ... We're going to mount in our great room which has a built in cubby space to mount a flat screen. We have an old school entertainment stand which takes up most of the cubby space so the TV won't fit on top. Thankfully we do already have a surround system *phew*...
> 
> ...


Hey that is awesome! I am sure you will enjoy it, anyway.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Something else to think about, make sure you get a TV that you can hook your computer up to to use as a monitor. You don't know you want it until you realize you don't have it.  LOL!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

wild_deuce03 said:


> Something else to think about, make sure you get a TV that you can hook your computer up to to use as a monitor. You don't know you want it until you realize you don't have it.  LOL!


haha I found myself wanting to hit the "like" button, then realized I was no longer on facebook!


----------



## ultramagnus (Sep 28, 2010)

wild duece yeah that would be good however if you're too close to a big monitor the viewing isn't so enjoyable. my buddy had a 42 inch and his desk was about 3ft away and it was almost WAY too big....haha until he got wireless kb and mouse about 5-6ft away is much better but also remember the higher the resolution if used as monitor the fonts will be small and enlarging it will degrade the viewing pleasure.


----------



## SapphirePB (Jul 31, 2010)

wild_deuce03 said:


> Something else to think about, make sure you get a TV that you can hook your computer up to to use as a monitor. You don't know you want it until you realize you don't have it.  LOL!


Good point. Hulu looks pretty good on the LCD. I thought most HDTVs came standard with PC hookups.

So next thread should be about Multimedia PCs lol.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

ultramagnus said:


> as long as you can find the stud in the wall 1 or 2 will be fine. otherwise go to homedepot they sell a toggle bolt kit like 6-8 bolts it's made by hilti. it has plastic pull kit that anchors down into the wall. if in doubt use all of them on the wall.
> 
> i suggest a flat wall mount that swivels up/dwn. there pretty affordable nowdays probably less than $80. don't get one with arm extensions as the weight won't be on the wall but the arm and that will eventually get weak.
> 
> ...


Thank you!!:goodpost:



Shes Got Heart said:


> My boyfriend and I both had problems with our LG phones from Verizon, the Chocolate touch and the ENV3... they both would shut off at random, and have all kinds of messed up things. I agree.... LG sucks now. I used to have an LG musiq from sprint and it was probably the best phone I have ever owned. Not sure what happened to LG between then and now though!


It's weird with LG... About a year ago I got the LG Lotus & I love that phone. It's the most sturdy phone imo & have had not one technical issue... You're right though nowadays they seem to have gone to 



Shes Got Heart said:


> Hey that is awesome! I am sure you will enjoy it, anyway.


Ha-ha, thanks!


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Yeah, I just read though it's LED back lit. Which I guess isn't the same as an LCD/LED...
> 
> Well, Apparently Sears is having good deals... So good in fact Sean just surprised me about an hour ago with a 50" Panasonic plasma.. Part of his reasoning was a really good deal & he got the 2nd to last TV, it also came with a free blue ray player ... We're going to mount in our great room which has a built in cubby space to mount a flat screen. We have an old school entertainment stand which takes up most of the cubby space so the TV won't fit on top. Thankfully we do already have a surround system *phew*...
> 
> ...


Congrats on the new TV, sounds pretty nice! Post some pics, that will really make me jealous. :roll:


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

ultramagnus said:


> wild duece yeah that would be good however if you're too close to a big monitor the viewing isn't so enjoyable. my buddy had a 42 inch and his desk was about 3ft away and it was almost WAY too big....haha until he got wireless kb and mouse about 5-6ft away is much better but also remember the higher the resolution if used as monitor the fonts will be small and enlarging it will degrade the viewing pleasure.


Agreed, but I was talking more about watching shows/movies over the net. Of course, there are so many options that are coming out for this now that using the TV as a monitor probably isn't that much of an issue anymore. Not sure though, haven't done a lot of research on it.

Oh, and one other thing, if this is your first HDTV, make sure you have an HD box for your cable/sat. When I first got our 52" LCD a couple years ago, I literally got it the day of the Superbowl (NE/Giants). Was all set to watch the big game in Hi Def!  Only to find out that I didn't have a HD box with Time Warner.  And watching standard cable on a HDTV is actually a worse picture than on a tube TV. So yeah, I had the big screen for the game but a crappy picture!


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

SapphirePB said:


> Good point. Hulu looks pretty good on the LCD. I thought most HDTVs came standard with PC hookups.
> 
> So next thread should be about Multimedia PCs lol.


I think they do now, but when I got my first LCD a few years ago they didn't. I bought a 52" Sharp Aquos LCS and it doesn't. I got a 42" Sharp Aquos about a year ago or so and it does have a hook up. TV's have changed so much in just a couple years. My 52" is already outdated, but it does give a very good picture.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

DMTWI said:


> Congrats on the new TV, sounds pretty nice! Post some pics, that will really make me jealous. :roll:


Thank you - I hope you find the TV you're looking for (i posted the link below)... We still have to get a mount for it & it's safely hidden in the guest room from the dogs for now lol... He did lots of research & came to the conclusion that's the TV he wanted. Our neighbor helped him bring it in & said they've had their plasma for years & he's been gaming on it no problem..

There are several good deals going on at Best buy (believe it or not - unsure if they still are)... Sears, Sam's Club, Brandsmart

Here's the one he got
Sears: Online department store featuring appliances, tools, fitness equipment and more

ps - does not have internet connections but wasn't a deal breaker for 'us'



wild_deuce03 said:


> Agreed, but I was talking more about watching shows/movies over the net. Of course, there are so many options that are coming out for this now that using the TV as a monitor probably isn't that much of an issue anymore. Not sure though, haven't done a lot of research on it.
> 
> Oh, and one other thing, if this is your first HDTV, make sure you have an HD box for your cable/sat. When I first got our 52" LCD a couple years ago, I literally got it the day of the Superbowl (NE/Giants). Was all set to watch the big game in Hi Def!  Only to find out that I didn't have a HD box with Time Warner.  And watching standard cable on a HDTV is actually a worse picture than on a tube TV. So yeah, I had the big screen for the game but a crappy picture!


Oooh glad you brought that up, you just answered my question, Sean & I were talking about that last night. He kept asking me how the HD is suppose to work through the box confused: which I'm sure was rhetorical)... So you actually have to get an additional box for HD, it doesn't just hook up through the existing satellite box :/... Be nice if they told you that at the store.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Oooh glad you brought that up, you just answered my question, Sean & I were talking about that last night. He kept asking me how the HD is suppose to work through the box confused: which I'm sure was rhetorical)... So you actually have to get an additional box for HD, it doesn't just hook up through the existing satellite box :/... Be nice if they told you that at the store.


Yeah, you most certainly need to make sure that you have an HD box. Depending on who you have, you may have an additional fee for HD. Double check with your provider. You may already have an HD capable box but I doubt it.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

wild_deuce03 said:


> Yeah, you most certainly need to make sure that you have an HD box. Depending on who you have, you may have an additional fee for HD. Double check with your provider. You may already have an HD capable box but I doubt it.


We have Direct TV... They're okay but the TIVO DVR is pretty much useless if you buy a pay per view movie to record. It auto deletes after 24 hrs & didn't get to watch my movie :/ - nor would Direct TV reimburse me for the deleted movies I didn't get to watch ... We just had our old box replaced & didn't do that but I guess the new ones do

Direct TV also requires an HD Box with a monthly charge of $10... The setup sounds confusing as heck but we'll cross that bridge when we come to it... All you can get around here is comcast, dish or direct TV..I wish we had Adelphia or Time Warner


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

*How to properly clean a LCD or Plasma Screen*

How to Clean an LCD Screen - Popular Mechanics

How to Clean a Plasma TV Screen - wikiHow


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

We got a 50 lg plasma and a 32 sony bravia lcd.Both have ps3 on them and optic tv.To be quite honest i cant hardly notice any difference on them.I dont see any burn image on my screen whatsoever.There is a pixel shift available if one ever occurs.My only thought is that sony is simply a better brand than lg.I know there is led out now though ive never actually checked em out.


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

We have a 64 (i think) Plasma... had it a few years, no problems at all... Hubbie LOVES it for the xbox and wii.. Now it is wayyyy heavy though... We don't keep it on all the time, and its turned off at night and during the day so maybe that is why no screen burns?? I so didn't want one this big, but shhhh I have to say it has an amazing picture!!


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

I have a 56 inch LCD and I love it


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

CaLi 2 B.C. said:


> We got a 50 lg plasma and a 32 sony bravia lcd.Both have ps3 on them and optic tv.To be quite honest i cant hardly notice any difference on them.I dont see any burn image on my screen whatsoever.There is a pixel shift available if one ever occurs.My only thought is that sony is simply a better brand than lg.I know there is led out now though ive never actually checked em out.


The plasmas only start to burn after they time out & the LCD's only start to fade/dim after they time out. Depending on the quality of TV you get it will time out after so many viewing hours which you can decipher by googling the product number. Typically you get 60,000 viewing hours on average THEN possibly burn/fad (time out) but it will vary. 

We just got a Plasma too, our first flatscreen. It's friggin awesome


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Lex's Guardian said:


> The plasmas burn after they time out & the LCD's FAde. Depending on the quality of TV you get it will time out after so many viewing hours which you can decipher by googling the product number. Typically you get 60,000 viewing hours on average THEN time out but it will vary.
> 
> We just got a Plasma too, our first flatscreen. It's friggin awesome


Im sure ill upgrade to led by then lol


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

CaLi 2 B.C. said:


> Im sure ill upgrade to led by then lol


Same here, lol Hopefully the prices come down by then. I'd like a 3D TV but for now the plasma's pretty sweet


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Same here, lol Hopefully the prices come down by then. I'd like a 3D TV but for now the plasma's pretty sweet


Nothing as bad as the pices in b.c. i swear this province must get about 15-20% tax per dollar on already over priced merchendise.LOL I miss cali everytime i go shopping.:flush:


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

CaLi 2 B.C. said:


> Nothing as bad as the pices in b.c. i swear this province must get about 15-20% tax per dollar on already over priced merchendise.LOL I miss cali everytime i go shopping.:flush:


Ugh! x2... To make up for you should take a trip to New Hampshire, I lived there as a Teen while my step dad had temporary work...

Anywho, There's NO sales tax, so if you buy something for 20.99, it's 20.99

In fact these states don't have sales tax either: Alaska, Delaware, Montana, Nebraska, Rhode Island, and Vermont


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Ugh! x2... To make up for you should take a trip to New Hampshire, I lived there as a Teen while my step dad had temporary work...
> 
> Anywho, There's NO sales tax, so if you buy something for 20.99, it's 20.99[/ Too bad im as far west of n.h. as i can get lol.Lots of people here go to washington to shop since im about 15 min from the border.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

CaLi 2 B.C. said:


> Lex's Guardian said:
> 
> 
> > Ugh! x2... To make up for you should take a trip to New Hampshire, I lived there as a Teen while my step dad had temporary work...
> ...


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Lex's Guardian said:


> CaLi 2 B.C. said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I just realized that - I googled & listed other states that don't have sales tax.
> ...


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

if you decide to go Plasma, get a Panasonic... if you decide LCD, get a Samsung


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Is the DVD picture pretty poor if you don't upgrade to a Blu-ray player? I don't think our older DVD player can up-convert to a HD picture??


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i just use my xbox for movies.. not sure if it upconverts or not.. but movies look fine to me.. 40" Samsung LCD


----------

